# Haida compound 4 wheeler bow



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

Never heard of a Haida but I do know of the Rigid bow which had alum limbs I believe and is similar as you describe.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Have been involved with compounds since about 1969 & have never heard of a Haida compound, but have heard & seen the Rigid Compound.


----------

